# FunTime



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

I broke down and bought the $50 version of the Funtime software last night. I am wanting to start off as low cost as possible until I see how much business the rhinestones will bling . Its not a bad software for the cost, and I was able to export the design as an EPS and import into my cutting software, although I haven't actually cut a template yet. I can see though, if I really get into this, I will definitely eventually have to upgrade to something else 

I had learned to do very basic templates in Inkscape, but was unable to figure out how to do text thats just a single line and not double sided. I had hoped this would be one of the big assets of this software, but so far, I only see the 3 Rhinestone fonts and haven't found any tools that will convert TT fonts. Does anyone know any tricks of converting text in either Inkscape or the Funtime software so it is just one sided?

Thanks so much!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know about center line tracing in Inkscape, but I'm pretty sure you have to have the $100+ version of Funtime to have any kind of tracing available. If that's incorrect, hopefully someone else will post.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I have begun using my FunTime to do ALL of my font conversions to rhinestone patterns as I typically have very little adjusting to do after I simply apply the stones to the typed text. I've attached a sample of some I did last night for a customer using my favorite fonts: Lover's Quarrel, Aphrodite Slim, Alba & Billboard. In the first two slightly cursive styles, I simply type my text, adjust the vertical spacing of the text, convert to paths, and apply the stones. There were a few stones that I had to remove/adjust in the cursive samples, but for the most part, I did not get the "double line" of stones that you tend to get when using other rhinestone placing methods on text that has not been converted to single line text. I used 2mm on the first sample and 3mm on the second and third sample, non-fill. On the last sample, I used the fill feature and 2mm stones. I made NO adjustments to sample #3 and #4. I think you just pick a few fonts and give it a try. You may not need to convert to single line fonts, although there is a feature for doing this in FunTime (I've seen it, but I haven't used it, sorry).


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Those look GREAT!


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

allhamps said:


> I have begun using my FunTime to do ALL of my font conversions to rhinestone patterns as I typically have very little adjusting to do after I simply apply the stones to the typed text. I've attached a sample of some I did last night for a customer using my favorite fonts: Lover's Quarrel, Aphrodite Slim, Alba & Billboard. In the first two slightly cursive styles, I simply type my text, adjust the vertical spacing of the text, convert to paths, and apply the stones. There were a few stones that I had to remove/adjust in the cursive samples, but for the most part, I did not get the "double line" of stones that you tend to get when using other rhinestone placing methods on text that has not been converted to single line text. I used 2mm on the first sample and 3mm on the second and third sample, non-fill. On the last sample, I used the fill feature and 2mm stones. I made NO adjustments to sample #3 and #4. I think you just pick a few fonts and give it a try. You may not need to convert to single line fonts, although there is a feature for doing this in FunTime (I've seen it, but I haven't used it, sorry).


 Those do look really good. Which version are you using? The tool you mentioned for converting...is it in the $50 version? THanks.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks. I bought the $100+ version. The centerline trace tool in this version is under Image-Vectorizing-Center Line. I do not know if it is in the $50 version.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have not checked my funtime version, I have the more expensive one, but here is a video that shows how to convert the font with the centerline function. You can look to see if this video works with yours  Centerlineword_demo


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Slick, that is really good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

allhamps said:


> I have begun using my FunTime to do ALL of my font conversions to rhinestone patterns as I typically have very little adjusting to do after I simply apply the stones to the typed text. I've attached a sample of some I did last night for a customer using my favorite fonts: Lover's Quarrel, Aphrodite Slim, Alba & Billboard. In the first two slightly cursive styles, I simply type my text, adjust the vertical spacing of the text, convert to paths, and apply the stones. There were a few stones that I had to remove/adjust in the cursive samples, but for the most part, I did not get the "double line" of stones that you tend to get when using other rhinestone placing methods on text that has not been converted to single line text. I used 2mm on the first sample and 3mm on the second and third sample, non-fill. On the last sample, I used the fill feature and 2mm stones. I made NO adjustments to sample #3 and #4. I think you just pick a few fonts and give it a try. You may not need to convert to single line fonts, although there is a feature for doing this in FunTime (I've seen it, but I haven't used it, sorry).


Ive never made my own rhinestone transfers. Could you explain the process. What happens next from designing the pattern? Just curious how it all works.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Come on in David...it can be fun...AND profitable...I use three different systems for different reasons....but all work the same AFTER you have your design. This is how mine works...
1) Design the image
2) Create a template..either in vinyl (or rowmark plastic with engraver). Cut the holes to the size you use.
3) With vinyl cut with a cutter and place weeded template on a backer board (a stiff material of choice to keep the template stiff...this is not needed with an engraver)
4) Put the template in a container and pour the rhinestones on the template and use placement brush to move the stones into the holes. (a placement brush a lot use is the small trim velcro like paint brush)
5) When all stones in place, remove template and stones from the container and put on flat surface
6) place transfer tape over the stones. To avoid static electricity from making stone sort of jump to the transfer tape, I spray the top side of the transfer tape with anti static spray..
7) With the transfer in place, gently lift the transfer from the template..if some stones stick in the template, push tape back with your finger to lift out...
8) with transfer done...place on garment..press at about 325F for 13-15 seconds...peel tape off and you are done!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> 8) with transfer done...place on garment..press at about 325F for 13-15 seconds...peel tape off and you are done!


Some also press another time on the back side just to ensure the stones stick well.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

So the stones have the adhesive on them? How do you know which side the glue is on?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The glue side is flat and the glue is typically a dark green or gray. It's very easy to tell!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

allhamps said:


> I bought the $100+ version. The centerline trace tool in this version is under Image-Vectorizing-Center Line.


 I can see that just this function is worth the cost of the program. How much time I waste doing manual centerline trace.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Ive never made my own rhinestone transfers. Could you explain the process. What happens next from designing the pattern? Just curious how it all works.


David, if you really want to learn this I'll come out to your place and show you how it's done.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey David, Charles is being nice. It's not just fun, it's ADDICTIVE. But it is indeed VERY profitable. The process I use is the one Charles has described with the templates being cut in vinyl w/a backer board. It's unbelievable how a few stones will increase your profits. This was my week this week:
**50 reunion t-shirts
**50 80th birthday shirts
**30 Church Choir shirts

All shirts at $15. Cost of shirts an average of $2.50 each. Cost of designs an average of $1.50 (actual cost of stones used). Avg time to put together each transfer was about 5 min each. Even before I account for labor, etc., you can see a pretty good profit margin.

I even had time to put together the 8 bags and jacket designs attached for $10 each (they provided the bags and jackets). Sorry for the bad pics.

So come on and join us David, the water's still HOT!!!


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

allhamps said:


> I have begun using my FunTime to do ALL of my font conversions to rhinestone patterns as I typically have very little adjusting to do after I simply apply the stones to the typed text. I've attached a sample of some I did last night for a customer using my favorite fonts: Lover's Quarrel, Aphrodite Slim, Alba & Billboard. In the first two slightly cursive styles, I simply type my text, adjust the vertical spacing of the text, convert to paths, and apply the stones. There were a few stones that I had to remove/adjust in the cursive samples, but for the most part, I did not get the "double line" of stones that you tend to get when using other rhinestone placing methods on text that has not been converted to single line text. I used 2mm on the first sample and 3mm on the second and third sample, non-fill. On the last sample, I used the fill feature and 2mm stones. I made NO adjustments to sample #3 and #4. I think you just pick a few fonts and give it a try. You may not need to convert to single line fonts, although there is a feature for doing this in FunTime (I've seen it, but I haven't used it, sorry).


Slick, I've seen your website, what software were you using to do rhinestones before Funtime? I ask because I'm thinking of purchasing IDesignR for the Graphtecs and wondering if I could create the same designs in the $100 plus Funtime, I could save some money.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

i believe you have to check the cutter you have with software ...specially with ROLAND...


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

My main software is the DAS rhinestone system. I bought it about 3 years ago. I still use my DAS for all of my other work with the exception now of using the FunTime mainly for custom wording. DAS has some fonts, but I've found that right now, FunTime handles converting normal fonts into rhinestone patterns way more efficiently than my DAS does. If you haven't seen the comparison I did, I've attached another sample. The same word typed in DAS and Funtime and rhinestones applied with NO adjustments to either.

It just seems as though the FunTime software has done a better job at handling the "double" placement of stones when you use normal type. Don't get me wrong, though, I'm not replacing my DAS software with Funtime, but it has been more efficient when doing text.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

baddjun1 said:


> Slick, I've seen your website, what software were you using to do rhinestones before Funtime? I ask because I'm thinking of purchasing IDesignR for the Graphtecs and wondering if I could create the same designs in the $100 plus Funtime, I could save some money.


IDesignR cannot do anywhere near as much as Funtime. You are far better off with the $100+ Funtime.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Come on in David...it can be fun...AND profitable...I use three different systems for different reasons....but all work the same AFTER you have your design. This is how mine works...
> 1) Design the image
> 2) Create a template..either in vinyl (or rowmark plastic with engraver). Cut the holes to the size you use.
> 3) With vinyl cut with a cutter and place weeded template on a backer board (a stiff material of choice to keep the template stiff...this is not needed with an engraver)
> ...


Are you using just regular sign vinyl ? I tried this and put the vinyl on just regular cardboard and there was no depth to the holes at all, so the rhinestones didn't even make the slightest attempt to fall in place. Does official rhinestone backerboard make that much difference? Or am I doing something else wrong?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

In response to the type vinyl I use (and I suspect most others that do rhinestone templates) a thicker material..Since I have Three different systems I tend to use mostly material from DAS and it has worked well for me..a bit higher than some others ..but less failure and hair pulling keeps me going back...As with any material used, I merely adjust my final price to include the product(s) used. If one wants to try a less expensive material, you can try Hartco 425s sandblast resist. It works okay most of the time. Remember you should be using a 60 degree blade. You will use a different offset with your machine. Some machines had screens on the machine to set..others use the software to set...and still others, the software over rides the machine settings. and other questions ...just ask ...there are enough of us online that will be glad to assist


----------



## blingalatte (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this software but I bought the Funtime Pro 2014 because I want to be able to make designs and show them in my Etsy store without having to make a whole shirt with rhinestones and all just to sell them. I thought I would be able to do this with the Funtime Pro 2014 but I'm having problems learning this software. For instance, I get my design made but how do you change your background to black so that you can see the rhinestones? I see everyone else making "mock" designs from their software with the black background and I can not figure this out. Does anyone have any advice for me? I'm feeling a little blonde right now lol! Thanks in advance!!
Kristy


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't have the 2014 version, but this should work for you too:

After you complete your design, select DRAW and draw a shape, usually a rectangle, around you complete design.
Give the shape the color you want for your background
Select the shape only and click on SHAPE
Click on ORDER
Move the shape BACK ONE LAYER. This puts the shape behind your design
Select the entire design and shape and export in the format you want to load to your site.


----------



## blingalatte (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to try this!


----------

